# Dinner Dinner Turkey Dinner tonight



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Score a tom today. Its cooking as I type so this will be short. 3 toms came in after 45 minutes calling.Passed by me at 6 yards. Dropped the big Tom of the bunch at about 30 yards. They put up a sweet show for about 5 minutes before I let the lead fly. Pictures when i get back home this weekend.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the sneaky ground buzzard

cant wait to see the pics

i hope to stick one with an arrow this weekend


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats Rodney!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool! At least you didn't need your Dad to polish it off for you this year.

And, what call was used?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Rodney.

:hunter:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats on the Bird Buddy--Way to go--------*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Rodney. Give my best to Mom and Dad.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

day2 had them responding but they were on the other side of the creek with hens. Day 3 tomorrow

Was using my Chittum Burl salte over glass yesterday. Using Curly Flame Box Elder copper over glass today.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just too cool, Rodney.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Rodney, Congrats !!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

glenway said:


> Cool! At least you didn't need your Dad to polish it off for you this year.
> 
> And, what call was used?


Dad got a good laugh on this one!!!!

3rd day had respond but would come to the call. Went back to location hunted yesterday and today they are on the otherside!!!! go figure!! Just wasn't slotted!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I made it back home got unpacked and everything put away so thought I would throw some pictures up. Here's my Tom with wet feathers and all. Had a super heavy dew every morning. Had an Old Tom I been after for 3 years now and he put a whippin on me again this year but that's another story. The Tom weighed 20-22 lbs using a bathroom scale. He had a 10 inch beard and 7/8" spur on 1 side and 1"spur on the other. I was using my Chittum Burl pot with purple heart striker and Chittum Burl top.

















Dinner that night of Turkey Breast and Gizzard fried with lots of southern fixens!!

















The Chittum Burl slate/glass that won this birds heart.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice bird, congrats

i can never decide which part of turkey hunting i like the best

the calling and responding of the birds

the show they put on

the bond i make with those i hunt with

or eating them after i get my tag filled

either way you look at it,its all good


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

All the above is so true. Memories are made even without the taking but when the stars align and everything is right it is a special moment of child hood happiness.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dad made the statement "even though we didn't get him a bird It meant so much just to spend the time together" and he is so right.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

that is so true

i cant wait for wednesday to come

starting this wednesday,my youngest son and i will be in the woods together going after them sneaky ground buzzards. then come the weekend his beautiful girlfriend will be with us too.

i have spent the last two weeks ends scouting with hopes of being able to get the two of them on some birds

dont care if i fill my tag,but would love to get theirs filled.

but either way,full tags and turkey soup or tag soup its going to be a great time to bond with my son and make some great memories.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Best of Luck my friend!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

congrads on the bird and great write up looks like up put him to good use


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That frying pan represents a lot of work. From the time that Chittum tree sprouted to the cleaning of the frying pan there certainly was a lot of "lining up."

Well done, my friend.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the second photo, sure looks appetizing.

Congrats to you on your success


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like a great time. Looks like a great bird. Congrats! Nice caller too.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice job Bigdrowdy, great pics and read that sure looked like a tasty meal!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go Rodney. It really gives me the itch to get out and see if I can get one to come out and play.


----------

